# My Video



## MesoPeaks (May 27, 2007)

I'm actually 3 months old in this forum and just showing you the video of mine.

I'm on my 6 weeks bulk, hope you like it. Wish me Luck also 

YouTube - My 1st Training Vid


----------



## MesoPeaks (May 28, 2007)

Any reaction from the video?
comments...


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Sorry brother web sense blocked it! At first I was like you are 3 months old, interesting!


----------



## MesoPeaks (May 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sorry brother web sense blocked it! At first I was like you are 3 months old, interesting!



dude please explain, i don't get it..


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

You wrote you are 3 months old in this forum. I thought you meant 3 months old in general. 

And my work place wont allow me to watch any kind of video.


----------



## MesoPeaks (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far


----------



## NordicNacho (May 28, 2007)

keep at it.  Just be carefull where you post it some people on the web can be very unkind.  places like bb.com


----------



## MesoPeaks (May 29, 2007)

OWW WAIT!!! LOL

The Remix

YouTube - MesoPeaks Training


----------



## Gordo (May 29, 2007)

Ahhhhh  ....I wish you luck on the bulk  

as to the vid


----------



## MesoPeaks (Jun 7, 2007)

First and last bump


----------



## Rubes (Jun 7, 2007)

ok i give whats up with the spandex?


----------



## MesoPeaks (Jun 7, 2007)

Rubes said:


> ok i give whats up with the spandex?



LOL!, seems like you're force to post..

spandex?  I just wear it, i have no intention at all to impress my spandex, i just wear it..That's all..


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool vid.  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## ninjagun (Jul 5, 2007)

Home boy...dude.. goodluck, hope you post a  follow up video


----------



## NordicNacho (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it gets better with Age.


----------

